# Why A&H is shitty



## Arctic Fox (Feb 13, 2020)

Articles and Happenings is a sub-forum that is hated by a good portion of the website. It has a tendency of attracting the most autistically determined spergs I've observed, and while certain people like @Rand /pol/ , @Ashy the Angel and @Y2K Baby have certainly made things a bit more entertaining, the sperging about niggers, jew, fags, etc have left there mark. It gets much more annoying when the same users regurgitate these views in other threads as they explore the site they joined purely to discuss their beliefs. It's annoying enough that Dear Leader issued a warning about it.

The problems the Chans have dealt with the previous year has brought a lot of refugees here, and I think that has exacerbated the issue.

I honestly think it's like this because nearly all other websites have clamped down on what people can say and forced most shit-posters to go to extreme measures to avoid being banned. In this vein, most right-wing spergs and alt-right tards have also been displaced, making them search out places to speak as they will. Nulls' modus operandi is appealing to them for obvious reasons. 

Most of the internet seems to be sliding toward the extreme speech restrictions that make ResetEra a living meme. I'd like to know what you think about this theory of mine. Do you think A&H would be less autistic if other sites weren't so ban happy? If most of the internet was a bit more liberal in regards to their speech would A&H be more balanced in its political leanings?


----------



## Coldgrip (Feb 13, 2020)

No.

We're all spergs here, so we'll sperg here until our dying days. Our autism raging like a glorious dumpster fire  for all to see and partake in.

Goddamn I love this site.


----------



## Angel Dust (Feb 13, 2020)

I think you have a very thought out and well written theory that has some merit. I do think that if some sites were less censored the board would be more balanced. Look at Voat, that place quickly devolved into the alt right screeching platform. Personally I am more comfortable sharing opinions here that I would be slaughtered for and shouted down elsewhere. People seem to like to engage in actual discussion here. On the other hand, these sort of fringe boards do tend to attract a fair amount of extreme personalities. Look at really any forum. Guru Gossip attracts extreme bitches, Lipstick Alley is practically the black woman stereotype come to life. The nature of the Farms is that of free speech and autism, and that is what it attracts.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Feb 13, 2020)

Personally I think the weeb wars section is what did it, its less then a year old and has the most activity by far on this site and has nothing to do with lolcows, also when you pick on weebs they all gang up and cry and post garbage on your wall while circle jerking each other at the same time. Shit is cancer.

Don't believe me look at my profile and practically all the people talking shit are post weeb war section feb 2019 or later profiles I made a sock account just to shame them.


----------



## Shick (Feb 13, 2020)

It seems like part of the equation but I think there are too many variables involved to point to any one as "the reason." The Farms's long-standing reputation as serial SJW doxers and tranny murderers is also appealing to those types as well, for example.


----------



## Save the Loli (Feb 13, 2020)

2019 gave us the Weeb Wars shit and the Christchurch massacre which flooded this site with newfags, quite a few of whom are perpetually unfunny and obnoxious. Other shit too like /pol/ continuing to be a cesspit flooded by r/theDonald rejects and boomers doesn't help.

A&H has too much COMMIES BAD PEDOS BAD ENVIRONMENTALISTS BAD JEWS BAD ORANGE MAN GOOD

Weeb Wars is the same but add VIC MAN GOOD TY BEARD GOOD


----------



## Autisimodo (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm surprised a lot of the users who join for A&H don't just go to the _National Vanguard_ website, its basically what they want A&H to be.

But I think the problem isn't so much their political views, rather that they won't shut the fuck up about them.
EDIT: Forgot to add, Censorship is* the *problem; but some spergs just don't know when to hide their Powerlevel or at least wrangle in their 'tism.

EDIT: rated *Dumb* by an "A&H nigger". GG no reeee


----------



## Coldgrip (Feb 13, 2020)

Save the Loli said:


> A&H has too much COMMIES BAD PEDOS BAD ENVIRONMENTALISTS BAD JEWS BAD ORANGE MAN GOOD


Commies and pedos _are_ bad.


----------



## Classist. (Feb 13, 2020)

A&H is also where alot of the controversial sort of stuff like shootings, suicides, ect. are posted, and when the bigger ones happen we get massive influxes of new kiwis. Although I guess that that just ties into the censorship angle because the reason we host that stuff to begin with is because no one else will.



Spoiler



I wonder what percentage of visitors from those 1-off 'event' type things stay vs leave?


----------



## Save the Loli (Feb 13, 2020)

Classist. said:


> I wonder what percentage of visitors from those 1-off 'event' type things stay vs leave?


Check how many people have join dates in mid-late March 2019 for your answer.


----------



## KiwiJoe (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm a long time lurker since around 2015 to 2016 or so. So I wasn't able to see A&H until just recently when I officially joined. I always did see people mention A&H other threads and I do know it has a controversial reputation, but I never really thought of it. Now after checking it and reading some threads. 

I don't really have too much to say besides... 

Its interesting for sure to see all these news articles and to see these people's opinions and takes on it. 
It's pretty entertaining to me although probably because I'm still a newfag.
Admittedly some threads feel like /pol/-lite and if it's the case I may as well go to /pol/ for that experience.
But, I'm entertained enough with it and I think it's okay although I will definitely need to keep checking here for at least another month to get a proper opinion.


----------



## dreamworks face (Feb 13, 2020)

A&H is fine.  Any forum where you don't have jannies removing pol posts is inevitably going to end up with a lot of pol-posting.  If you ban pol posting your user-base will shift towards unemployed cat-ladies, the cat-ladies become moderators, humor becomes verboten, and then you're stuck begging middle aged trannies for cash while your wife and kids hide in a battered woman's shelter.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Feb 13, 2020)

A&H is shitty because I don't ag_reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee_ with many of the opinions there.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 13, 2020)

dreamworks face said:


> A&H is fine.  Any forum where you don't have jannies removing pol posts is inevitably going to end up with a lot of pol-posting.  If you ban pol posting your user-base will shift towards unemployed cat-ladies, the cat-ladies become moderators, humor becomes verboten, and then you're stuck begging middle aged trannies for cash while your wife and kids hide in a battered woman's shelter.



The virgin LowT vs. the Chad Nool.


----------



## Übertroon (Feb 13, 2020)

Is there any concrete proof of A&H being some abnormal hive of scum an villainy on this site? Is some juden sperging really worthy of so much teeth gnashing?


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Feb 13, 2020)

Like most things internet A&H's main problem are jokes that have been run into the fucking ground. The ironic Nazi, the ironic anti-semite, the ironic racist, etc. Then, when anything comes up related to those topics, everyone trips over their dicks to make the same unfunny overdone joke.


----------



## KiwiJoe (Feb 13, 2020)

dreamworks face said:


> A&H is fine.  Any forum where you don't have jannies removing pol posts is inevitably going to end up with a lot of pol-posting.  If you ban pol posting your user-base will shift towards unemployed cat-ladies, the cat-ladies become moderators, humor becomes verboten, and then you're stuck begging middle aged trannies for cash while your wife and kids hide in a battered woman's shelter.


Add bugmen, and that's basically Reddit. And _I'm pretty fucking sure _no one wants that.


----------



## Cryogonal (Feb 13, 2020)

A&H is fine until you get to the threads that are made up of the most predictable posts. Oh boy, time to post about the 13%/41%/6 gorillion, nobody has ever made this post before in this thread. At least post if you have _something_ to add to the thread.


----------



## DrunkenDozing (Feb 13, 2020)

I was going to post something longer but really, just stop going there then if its pissing you off. If the spergery gets truly out of hand and Null administers the banhammer so be it. He will or he won't. 

Also yes the mass banning of far-right people, ironic or not, flooding here is the result of tightening restrictions elsewhere.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Feb 13, 2020)

A&H is essentially just an Lolcow board for the media (which is overwhelmingly left wing, and Jewish).  So in essence, just a community watch thread which was too big to not have its own board.  If you go to any right wing lolcow/community watch thread, you'll find almost nothing but left wing posters, and any degree of white-knighting wont be tolerated by the regulars in those threads.  The only real differences are that in those threads, contrary posts are actively removed and it is considered unacceptable for people to sperg out elsewhere about why the threads should be shut down.  The people constantly bitching about A&H are basically just complaining about other posters whom are already operating under less favorable rules than they are.


----------



## Looney Troons (Feb 13, 2020)

A&H is as bad as you make it for yourself.


----------



## Pissmaster (Feb 13, 2020)

Have you seen news discussions on any other websites?

A&H seems to be better than just about anywhere else.  You can't throw a rock online and not hit some lunatic screeching about the woke topic of the day, even on social media where you get a face and a full name.  I think it's just that, the news inherently fucking sucks, it's always designed to push some divisive angle one way or another.  A&H manages to have better comments sections than anywhere else online because it just needs to not be a deluge of the same "Orange Man Bad/Good" posts you see everywhere else.

In fact, it's downright luxurious to be able to post in both the Trump Derangement Syndrome and Trump Enslavement Syndrome threads, and laugh with everyone else at all the fucking retards who take politics way too seriously.  Fuck, dude, Trumpmania's been going on non-stop since he announced his presidental campaign in June 2015, and we're coming up to its _five year anniversary.  _Every bit of woke bullshit, which compromises almost all of the news out there right now, tends to lead back to someone being butthurt about Donald Trump, with the same flavor of rhetoric over and over. 

And then people go:


Cryogonal said:


> time to post about the 13%/41%/6 gorillion



And that's exactly what those articles deserve.  Shitposts, mockery, whatever bullshit you can think of to wreck the thread.  If they had content worthy of consideration and discussion, that'd be one thing.  But when one of the active topics right now is about a literal who getting psychotically upset that she has to be around people of a different race than her own, in CWC's home state, nevertheless, I'm not surprised there are shitposts. What is there to discuss? The only thing worth saying is something to make fun of her, and surprise surprise, that's exactly what happens on a forum where we all laugh at lunatics together.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Feb 13, 2020)

DrunkNDoziNDragN said:


> I was going to post something longer but really, just stop going there then if its pissing you off. If the spergery gets truly out of hand and Null administers the banhammer so be it. He will or he won't.
> 
> Also yes the mass banning of far-right people, ironic or not, flooding here is the result of tightening restrictions elsewhere.



I have noticed a rather large correlation between anime avatars especially since weeb wars started and generic far-right anti-jew takes from said anime avatars. While they clearly have no real skin in the game which I don't particularly have issue with but its just the same shit over and over and is the new SJW/Kekistan of 2020. We get it Jew bad, Black man bad, White man good and anime is life. Honestly I wish these folks just realize they are the new Fags on the block. You know a take here a take their is fine but its all they ever talk about. At least A/H alone is mostly normies that make a few posts and never return until the next big thing happens, now that its invisible should cut down on the autism a bit.


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 13, 2020)

I miss when A&H was like this.


> http://chronicle.augusta.com/news/2...is-mother-s-brutal-demise-was-really-accident
> 
> _Agnes Caviston was bedridden and suffering from dementia. On the last day of her life an ambulance took her from the foreclosed Grovetown home where she lived with her son to a rental house, 2717 Wicklow Dr.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 13, 2020)

Compared to what I've seen, from Reddit, to /pol/ to the comment sections of all the sites we source for articles (like Fox News), A&H is probably the least autistic of the lot.

Not really saying much since a) it's politically charged as hell and b) on a site known for entire boards full of their own sperging. But I'd rather it than the comment section of any given tabloid site or Twitter.


----------



## Übertroon (Feb 13, 2020)

Disheveled Human said:


> I have noticed a rather large correlation between anime avatars especially since weeb wars started and generic far-right anti-jew takes from said anime avatars. While they clearly have no real skin in the game which I don't particularly have issue with but its just the same shit over and over and is the new SJW/Kekistan of 2020. We get it Jew bad, Black man bad, White man good and anime is life. Honestly I wish these folks just realize they are the new Fags on the block. You know a take here a take their is fine but its all they ever talk about. At least A/H alone is mostly normies that make a few posts and never return until the next big thing happens, now that its invisible should cut down on the autism a bit.


I thought only twitter had people bitching about anime avatars.
This is being very non inclusive right now, this is toxic speech


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 13, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Compared to what I've seen, from Reddit, to /pol/ to the comment sections of all the sites we source for articles (like Fox News), A&H is probably the least autistic of the lot.
> 
> Not really saying much since a) it's politically charged as hell and b) on a site known for entire boards full of their own sperging. But I'd rather it than the comment section of any given tabloid site or Twitter.


I don't remember ever seeing multiple consecutive essay-length spergposts about Zionists while browsing r/TumblrInAction and r/CringeAnarchy back in the day, nor on /pol/ then or now. Just look at the Black Israelite NY stabbings thread to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 13, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> I don't remember ever seeing multiple consecutive essay-length spergposts about Zionists while browsing r/TumblrInAction and r/CringeAnarchy back in the day, nor on /pol/ then or now. Just look at the Black Israelite NY stabbings thread to see what I'm talking about.


I don't usually look at those threads, so I'm really only basing my opinion on what I've seen. But there are certainly times where I have seen what you're talking about, and it does get me wondering why we even have A&H in the first place? Is it just a contamination board at this point like Weeb Wars is?


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 13, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> I don't usually look at those threads, so I'm really only basing my opinion on what I've seen. But there are certainly times where I have seen what you're talking about, and it does get me wondering why we even have A&H in the first place? Is it just a contamination board at this point like Weeb Wars is?


I mean if you just ignore those extra-autistic threads, it's somewhat decent. I just stop reading threads once it passes a certain autism threshold.


----------



## crocodilian (Feb 13, 2020)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> Like most things internet A&H's main problem are jokes that have been run into the fucking ground. The ironic Nazi, the ironic anti-semite, the ironic racist, etc. Then, when anything comes up related to those topics, everyone trips over their dicks to make the same unfunny overdone joke.



Yeah... "ironic."

To answer the OP's question: Articles and Happenings inevitably attracts news articles. News articles are written by journalists. Journalists in the present era are, for the most part, little more than federal goons pushing a narrative (not that this has changed much.) The logical end result of all this is common people growing jaded, losing trust in the people who aspire to "educate" them, and seeking an alternative outlet for information. The internet filled that gap. What's on the internet? Literally everybody with an opinion, articulate or not.

Other sites acting just as biased and willing to ban dissenting opinions certainly plays a part, but said sites are galvanized by bad journalism. If there was any integrity to be found in the press, consumer-grade websites would be more inclined to cater to level-headed audiences willing to have a reasonable discussion. 



Pissmaster General said:


> Have you seen news discussions on any other websites?
> 
> A&H seems to be better than just about anywhere else.  You can't throw a rock online and not hit some lunatic screeching about the woke topic of the day, even on social media where you get a face and a full name.  I think it's just that, the news inherently fucking sucks, it's always designed to push some divisive angle one way or another.  A&H manages to have better comments sections than anywhere else online because it just needs to not be a deluge of the same "Orange Man Bad/Good" posts you see everywhere else.
> 
> In fact, it's downright luxurious to be able to post in both the Trump Derangement Syndrome and Trump Enslavement Syndrome threads, and laugh with everyone else at all the fucking retards who take politics way too seriously.



Also true, and I say this as one of said retards who takes politics seriously.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Feb 13, 2020)

The total amount of threads in Weeb Wars is 56 with a staggering 8480 +752 from (Lolcow & Lolcow LLP) Pages of posts totaling to 184,640 individual messages from mostly new users from early 2019 when Weeb Wars started and this is within less then a year total. This shit surpasses the DSP section which has been on this site since 2016. So Where do you think the problem is?

Note: The topic is about a Caucasian male being MeToo'd while working in a progressive and diverse workspace, who would have seen that coming...


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Feb 13, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Yeah... "ironic."


Is it bait? Is it sincere? Is the person too exceptional to know the difference? I gave up trying to figure that shit out many years ago. It's pointless.


----------



## Looney Troons (Feb 13, 2020)

Disheveled Human said:


> The total amount of threads in Weeb Wars is 56 with a staggering 8480 Pages of posts of mostly new users from early 2019 when Weeb Wars started and this is within less then a year total. This shit is on par with the DSP section which has been on this site since 2016 and have the same amount of posts. So Where do you think the problem is?


Anime is both wrong and clearly the problem plaguing every board on this site.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 13, 2020)

Just find silly articles and post them and we can all have fun. If someone takes it too seriously we lol at them too


----------



## Overly Serious (Feb 13, 2020)

What you say may be true. I am definitely here for Off-Topic and spend most of my time in Multimedia or A&H. KF is one of the few remaining places I can have a decent conversation about current events and culture. However, I'm not affecting the rest of the site personally because I barely visit the lolcow sections and if I do, I'm polite and on-topic.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Feb 13, 2020)

I’m a bit worried about my fellow Kiwis who only post their love for Israel ironically.
Why don’t you actually love the country?


----------



## stupid fuck (Feb 13, 2020)

use ratings, warn or report people shitting up threads unnecessarily

and why deny yourself the opportunity to laugh at spergs when they deliver themselves right to your doorstep?


----------



## dopy (Feb 13, 2020)

i politely disagree


----------



## tuscangarder (Feb 13, 2020)

A and h is actually way more balanced than people act it is


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Feb 13, 2020)

a 


 rating next to the islamic content rating would help reduce the number of jew sperging replies.


----------



## Not Really Here (Feb 13, 2020)

For some people A&H is nothing but subconscious powerleveling.
They lack the self-awareness to realize that with as much as they complain about the Juice, CIA ect. they reveal their own fear that 'those people' are actually gods/lizard people from dimension X.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Feb 13, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> For some people A&H is nothing but subconscious powerleveling.
> They lack the self-awareness to realize that with as much as they complain about the Juice, CIA ect. they reveal their own fear that 'those people' are actually gods/lizard people from dimension X.


That's outrageous, the lizard people are living in the hollow Earth


----------



## Shield Breaker (Feb 13, 2020)

I would blame 8chan dying for the migration. Most of the idiots who post racist crap get negative rated, hard. This is what I do, and move on. 



KiwiJoe said:


> I'm a long time lurker since around 2015 to 2016 or so. So I wasn't able to see A&H until just recently when I officially joined. I always did see people mention A&H other threads and I do know it has a controversial reputation, but I never really thought of it. Now after checking it and reading some threads.



A&H has only been hidden as of December.


----------



## Save the Loli (Feb 13, 2020)

Disheveled Human said:


> The total amount of threads in Weeb Wars is 56 with a staggering 8480 +752 from (Lolcow & Lolcow LLP) Pages of posts totaling to 184,640 individual messages from mostly new users from early 2019 when Weeb Wars started and this is within less then a year total. This shit surpasses the DSP section which has been on this site since 2016. So Where do you think the problem is?
> 
> Note: The topic is about a Caucasian male being MeToo'd while working in a progressive and diverse workspace, who would have seen that coming...


Most of the people who post there rarely post anywhere else anyway


NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> a View attachment 1142592 rating next to the islamic content rating would help reduce the number of jew sperging replies.


I agree but it should be locked behind the donations like the DRINK and Semper Fi ratings.


----------



## Not Really Here (Feb 13, 2020)

DanteAlighieri said:


> That's outrageous, the lizard people are living in the hollow Earth


Nice and concise.
Now if you could please teach the Juice posters that we don't need 14 posts of their Juice arguments and all they need to do to get their point across is to post "It's the Juice" I will be in your debt.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Feb 13, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> Nice and concise.
> Now if you could please teach the Juice posters that we don't need 14 posts of their Juice arguments and all they need to do to get their point across is to post "It's the Juice" I will be in your debt.


It's simple, a mod bans them if they sperg in an unrelated thread while the rest of us rate them Dumb and Autistic. 

Painting an entire subforum as the problem and cause of idiots on the internet is retarded because it's a handful of posters being used as an excuse to go after everybody else who already aren't sperging about the Jews.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Feb 13, 2020)

any particular reason for making this thread when there is already a gigantic a+h meta thread dealing with the exact same thing?
threads/state-of-the-board.61563/


----------



## 2lolis1cup (Feb 13, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> any particular reason for making this thread when there is already a gigantic a+h meta thread dealing with the exact same thing?
> threads/state-of-the-board.61563/


Their ass pain from A+H's lack of containment is breaching their own containment. It is the same song and dance from /news/ /pol/ /pol/ saga on 4chan. Ironic Nazi posting turns into unironic and shit posting takes over the entire board until containment can be established. 

It will never be fully contained, but most is better than none.


----------



## Twitter Hate Mob (Feb 13, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> any particular reason for making this thread when there is already a gigantic a+h meta thread dealing with the exact same thing?
> threads/state-of-the-board.61563/



A&H is best girl and deserves the attention.


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 13, 2020)

If you don't want a place filled with trash, don't be opening a dump.

Needle in hay stack for A&H, often it's quick boring quips that won't be allowed elsewhere, sometimes some great posts. It's just up to you the reader if you feel like digging around or not. 

I don't blame A&H at all for being what it is, nor do I care. It's an active part of the site many members like, if you don't enjoy it leave it be nuff said. Gosh somehow this is a hot take...


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Feb 13, 2020)

A&H is hilarious.  Content is content.


----------



## Ma Wang (Feb 13, 2020)

Clearly, the final solution to the A&H problem is to gas the weebs.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Feb 13, 2020)

What was that saying about history and repeating again?


----------



## Übertroon (Feb 13, 2020)

Wendy_Carter said:


> What was that saying about history and repeating again?
> 
> View attachment 1142694
> View attachment 1142695


To be fair Null is mostly reacting because he's getting constantly bombarded by people who got their fee fees hurt on A&H, and literally had moderators quit because they were faggots


----------



## Kacho (Feb 13, 2020)

The problem with A&H is that people can say things I dislike and disagree with. That should be against the rules.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Feb 13, 2020)

Bassomatic said:


> Often it's quick boring quips that won't be allowed elsewhere, sometimes some great posts.


That's literally every single board on the site, though.  That's just the internet _in general_, really.


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 13, 2020)

Übertroon said:


> To be fair Null is mostly reacting because he's getting constantly bombarded by people who got their fee fees hurt on A&H, and literally had moderators quit because they were faggots


Not much amuses me more than reddit/hottopic people coming out trying to be edgy and shocked, when seeing something that's honestly edgy.

I do pity Null having people come on and say "dude, someone insulted brave trans woman christine, I just wanted to laugh at X I don't like!" This entire site is a free fire zone as it should be.  It's amazing how the avg person (I legit assume most people here or online over all are normies) has this huge ego problem once they get behind a keyboard. 

I mean if you put on a tv and didn't like the show you pop the remote, online, no. You gotta fucking shut MTV down...sounding like a crazed soccer mom.



It's HK-47 said:


> That's literally every single board on the site, though.  That's just the internet _in general_, really.


It's a mixed blessing, sometimes when a topic is dry the buttmad is even funnier than what we started with.


----------



## W00K #17 (Feb 13, 2020)

Personally I find the shit posting generally funny, and there is also plenty of well thought out intellectual posts with serious discussion related to the topic. I think the balance in A&H is perfect right now.


----------



## XYZpdq (Feb 13, 2020)

or if it really upsets you then you could, I dunno, go read one of the several dozen other boards on this forum


----------



## Idiotron (Feb 13, 2020)

For me, it is the censorship.
this is where a lot of the weirdos gather, people who were kicked out of other websites for "hate speech" and other bullshit. Even though we're weirdos, we are actually having a dialogue and the quality of the arguments is the thing that determines who is right, not who is the moderator.
There are no taboo topics here (as far as I know) so I can actually say what I think and the worst thing that's going to happen is that you all laugh at me which is nothing.

The moment when people start getting banned for saying the "wrong" thing is the moment when this website will die.


----------



## Xarpho (Feb 13, 2020)

One of the things that separates A&H from other boards is that not only moderators aren't actually posting there (which creates an extremely intimidating environment) but also won't remove posts that are "problematic". While not to the ResetEra extreme, even at 4chan you'll find posts that accuse other posts of being "/pol/ posts" because they said something less than flattering about women or minorities. That's very different from claiming that black people are subhuman or that everything wrong with the world ties back in with the Jews somehow. Meanwhile, consistent problem users from A&H like Corbin Dallas Multipass have been banned before.

Every time someone brings up why A&H is bad (and with the exception of Null, always post-2016 users), they don't go exactly _how_ or _why_ it's bad and how it can be improved. Is it "politics and IRL shit bum me out" or "reeeeee why is it not left-of-center like my other sites"?


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 13, 2020)

Xarpho said:


> One of the things that separates A&H from other boards is that not only moderators aren't actually posting there (which creates an extremely intimidating environment) but also won't remove posts that are "problematic". While not to the ResetEra extreme, even at 4chan you'll find posts that accuse other posts of being "/pol/ posts" because they said something less than flattering about women or minorities. That's very different from claiming that black people are subhuman or that everything wrong with the world ties back in with the Jews somehow. Meanwhile, consistent problem users from A&H like Corbin Dallas Multipass have been banned before.
> 
> Every time someone brings up why A&H is bad (and with the exception of Null, always post-2016 users), they don't go exactly _how_ or _why_ it's bad and how it can be improved. Is it "politics and IRL shit bum me out" or "reeeeee why is it not left-of-center like my other sites"?


I have had an idea on how to curb it but I don't like the concept of it being put into action (not that I assume it would) nor do I think it would make the board more fun. Just cause less butt hurt. I'll throw on a spoiler at the end of this but let me re state again I don't want to see this happen nor do I like the idea.

Frankly I peek at A&H sometimes for two reasons one it's the lulz, and second a lot of non PC news comes there, be it just fucking gross stuff like a woman jamming a pineapple in her cooter or stuff the MSM hides. Often you get some cool debate or memes. But not always in the mood for it. 

Like I mentioned before why does A&H have to cater to anyone here? This is a site to laugh at shit, if you want to laugh at the news A&H is fine for that with a smattering of info. It's just so strange people want the site to change to me. I know nothing of anime and shit so I just don't go to the weeb boards. I don't spaz at null to teach me cowboy bebop so I can be the best poster over at WW.



Spoiler: how to fix and ruin A&H



No wit only replies, humor is fine but jokes only are no go. While Null has the no shit post single word etc expand on it since a lot of posts are fishing for likes, things we all feel fleshed out etc. I mean for example, in a thread about an attempt to say register firearms, there's only so many ways you can say fuck off muh 2nd etc. Now I strongly agree with that, but half the replies are suck a dick ATF worded differently. So mods might need to prune "copy" replies (causing like fishers to get super butt hurt causing it's own humor)  greatly adding to the tasks of mods already.

For the 3rd time, this idea is awful but it would probably curb a lot of the boo hooing that we should just savor


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Feb 13, 2020)

Xarpho said:


> Every time someone brings up why A&H is bad (and with the exception of Null, always post-2016 users), they don't go exactly _how_ or _why_ it's bad and how it can be improved. Is it "politics and IRL shit bum me out" or "reeeeee why is it not left-of-center like my other sites"?



Or make any effort to prove their claims about how it's such a cesspool and if they do the post has been neg-rated to hell and back. 

You see the same tactics used in other places to control the conversation as well.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Feb 13, 2020)

That would also be a massive pain in the ass to enforce and that sort of heavy-handed moderation is what killed the Salt Mines in like a week.  To an _extent_ I'll already prune stuff like that if it looks like it's getting out of hand, but generally speaking I hate excessive moderation and I only think it's appropriate to step in if it's descended into a three page long slap fight that has fuck-all to do with whatever the original topic was.  

Even then, if it's an actual _conversation_ and not just blind slap-fighting, I'll just rope the replies together and shove them into Deep Thoughts rather than delete them entirely.  If people want to vent out a conversation, *forcing* that conversation to go away just ensures that it'll crop up somewhere else.  I'd much rather they do it in a dedicated thread rather than spreading it out all over the damn place.  

That's also why I tend to never lock threads down unless it's necro-posting in some thread that's _years_ old and the person added no new information.  I fucking _*hated*_ that threads in the Salt Mine got locked while the topic was still ongoing. It felt like such a ridiculously artificial way to try and force people into new threads when it was clear that people _still wanted to talk about this thread._


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm rating you drink, because you fucking deserve and probably need one or 11.

Lastly, since it hasn't been said here, FUCK NIGGERS, FUCK JANNIES.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Feb 13, 2020)

Disheveled Human said:


> The total amount of threads in Weeb Wars is 56 with a staggering 8480 +752 from (Lolcow & Lolcow LLP) Pages of posts totaling to 184,640 individual messages from mostly new users from early 2019 when Weeb Wars started and this is within less then a year total. This shit surpasses the DSP section which has been on this site since 2016. So Where do you think the problem is?


95% of those posts are something along the lines of 'Jamie Marquee bad' or 'lol Jennifer Lynn Hunt looks like a man'.


Pissmaster General said:


> A&H manages to have better comments sections than anywhere else online because it just needs to not be a deluge of the same "Orange Man Bad/Good" posts you see everywhere else.


Certainly there are plenty of people posting at Breitbart comment section levels of stupidity, but you can just ignore them.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Feb 13, 2020)

Bassomatic said:


> I'm rating you drink, because you fucking deserve and probably need one or 11.
> 
> Lastly, since it hasn't been said here, FUCK NIGGERS, FUCK JANNIES.


No, I still do not understand why moderating A&H stressed people out.  Nothing about this seems difficult or frustrating.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Feb 13, 2020)

It's HK-47 said:


> No, I still do not understand why moderating A&H stressed people out.  Nothing about this seems difficult or frustrating.



Some people get really annoyed when they see opinions that are not their own, then can't actually defend their different opinions.

So the result is either lock down the wrongthink or walk away.

You do a good job with it from what I can tell HK. 



Spoiler: Tinfoil option



MoveOn/Shareblue mad they can't control this like they can reddit.


----------



## HumanHive (Feb 13, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> a View attachment 1142592 rating next to the islamic content rating would help reduce the number of jew sperging replies.


I'd prefer a YHWH symbol.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Feb 13, 2020)

I cruise many of the forums here, but probably spend more time in A&H than anywhere else. Why? I stopped reading (cancelled) my local morning newspaper because it became absolute liberal trash with no room for any conservative stories. I don't watch much TV and media news ain't a whole lot better these days. I've always been a newspaper guy, my whole life, so it was difficult to just abandon it. A&H fills that gap, but in a much better way than I expected. Stories are presented from around the world and response to them is all over the place, so it's not a hugbox of like opinion, which I find both valuable and entertaining. I simply ignore "da Joooz!" and the "nigga-nigga" posts. Shit posters gonna shit post here, there, wherever and it's not like scrolling right on by those posts wastes my life away. 

I absolutely enjoy some of the A&H content. BONE-buddy's military threads are ALWAYS a great read and foster excellent discussions, not shitposts. It's HK-47 political knowledge and posts are more solid than any so called "journalist" out there these days and always worth a read. Cat Party? A troll for some of the more perverse content anywhere, but often quite insightful to the shit that goes on in the real world. 

Look, I'm not trying to asspat anybody, just making a point that there ARE some really good posters and excellent content and knowledge to be found in A&H. IMHO, some of the best on the web if you value a _*variety of opinion*_ and not just the corporate media schilling of today's topics. I like the way that topics get thoroughly dissected like a frog in Jr. High science class, each part carefully scrutinized and discussed.

Please don't change it. Embrace it for what it is.


----------



## Justtocheck (Feb 13, 2020)

Wuhan thread is on fire! I love A&H even if I'm banned from it.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Feb 13, 2020)

Icasaracht said:


> The mod-sucking on here is more exceptional than A&H.
> 
> And is three bull's-worth of shit. A lot of the times if someone expresses discontent and can actually stand their ground he or she gets thread-banned through mass reporting or the mere fact that the thread-dwellers, in their crowning act of autism, will start focusing on the dissident's character rather than the point that this outlier conveys. When the latter happens you either a.) Thread-ban the fucker because he (and not the thread's nominal topic) becomes the center of attention (even if he or she had no conscious intent of being the center of attention) or b.) Thread ban the fucker because you cave in to an audience's autism.



Examples? Cause most the time I've seen anybody banned from a thread on A&H it's cause they shit up the whole thread and didn't actually do anything other than beat up strawmen arguments and move goalposts.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Feb 13, 2020)

Icasaracht said:


> The mod-sucking on here is more exceptional than A&H.
> 
> And is three bull's-worth of shit. A lot of the times if someone expresses discontent and can actually stand their ground he or she gets thread-banned through mass reporting or the mere fact that the thread-dwellers, in their crowning act of autism, will start focusing on the dissident's character rather than the point that this outlier conveys. When the latter happens you either a.) Thread-ban the fucker because he (and not the thread's nominal topic) becomes the center of attention (even if he or she had no conscious intent of being the center of attention) or b.) Thread ban the fucker because you cave in to an audience's autism.


A&H gets literally no "mass reporting."  95% of the time it's a single report and on the rare occasion that it's 2 or 3 reports for the same post, it's because it's a double post or a reaction image.  I've only ever see 3-person reports for a single post maybe a handful of times since I started supervising A&H, and it was _*never*_ an "I don't like this person's opinion" report. Usually the 3-person reports are for threads that have already been posted somewhere else, and I don't _think_ I've ever seen one with 4 or 5 even a single time, but I've definitely *never* seen anything above 5.

We do _see_ reports of the "This person's opinion is dumb" variety once in great while, and I do mean _very rarely_, but I can tell you with absolute certainty that they're almost always rejected.  Unless it's descended into a slap fight that's derailing the entire thread, whoever comes in to respond to the report almost always hits the reject button.

However, if you're talking about your threadban from the Greta thread, that happened because you wouldn't stop posting stuff like the things I'm including in the attached images, so you got threadbanned for a week.  That ban's expired so you're more than welcome to go back and post there _now_, but posts like that generally serve no purpose whatsoever other than attempting to derail a thread.  That's not exclusive to A&H either, if you went into _any_ thread on the board dedicated to poking fun at a person and started insulting the userbase and chucking reaction images, you'd probably get _permanently _banned from the thread, rather than temporarily.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Feb 13, 2020)

I am so tired about the A&H sperging; Please just either ban it or stop complaining about it.

Edit: I mean people sperging *about* A&H


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Feb 13, 2020)

The best way to heal a wound is to continually pick at the scab. Change my mind.


----------



## Overly Serious (Feb 13, 2020)

A Welsh Cake said:


> I’m a bit worried about my fellow Kiwis who only post their love for Israel ironically.
> Why don’t you actually love the country?



Don't approve of ethnostates, don't like that it has dual-nationality citizens throughout the US government representing its interests over the government they were elected to, don't like that one of the most armed to the teeth and wealthiest per person countries in the world demands vast amounts of defence subsidies from the USA, don't like that they were forcing contraceptives on Ethiopian women sometimes lying to them about what they were actually being given, don't like misrepresentation of history and bad science for political purposes (the myth that Jewish people are somehow the same people as ancient Jews who first settled in the region), don't like how the Israeli government and its supporters misrepresent every criticism of them as anti-semitism and by doing so produce genuine anti-semitism that ordinary non-Israeli jews living outside of Israel then have to deal with.

I think that's a good start.


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 13, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> I am so tired about the A&H sperging; Please just either ban it or stop complaining about it.


Half the fun of saying "the jews did this" is watching the Jews reel in horror as we caught them.


----------



## crocodilian (Feb 13, 2020)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> Is it bait? Is it sincere? Is the person too exceptional to know the difference? I gave up trying to figure that shit out many years ago. It's pointless.



It might be inconceivably insane to you, but some people genuinely despise Jews (among other races) and believe they're over-represented in the upper echelons of society. Some of those insane people can even have articulate discussions about it, providing data to support their arguments, occasionally to the degree that it actually manages to convince people and provokes moderators to drop the banhammer.


----------



## HumanHive (Feb 13, 2020)

There's more reeeing about Jews in this thread than I ever see in A&H.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Feb 13, 2020)

There's the odd occasion where I post an opinion that doesn't jibe with the usual zeitgeist in A&H and barring a few negrates (if that) it usually turns into an alright conversation or nothing at all comes of it.Maybe it's because I'm in there all the time or maybe it's because I got my hand slapped for slapfighting and know better but it's never a big deal.

Eta: just last night I replied to another A&H regular's over-serious post about that black chick causing a scene at UVA to ask him why he can't just lolcalmdown and have some fun instead of seething over leftists and niggers all the time. Other A&H regulars responded positively, said user made a weak joke in reply, I rated him feels and we all got on with our lives. This isn't a hard thing to figure out. It didn't devolve into a pile-on or a slapfight and everything proceeded as usual after that.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Feb 13, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> There's the odd occasion where I post an opinion that doesn't jibe with the usual zeitgeist in A&H and barring a few negrates (if that) it usually turns into an alright conversation or nothing at all comes of it.
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm in there all the time or maybe it's because I got my hand slapped for slapfighting and know better but it's never a big deal.
> 
> ...



Yeah, worst I have ever gotten are negative ratings for pissing someone off with my opinion. Most people will move on.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Feb 13, 2020)

HumanHive said:


> There's more reeeing about Jews in this thread than I ever see in A&H.


They always pick the worst waifus tho.

Like they'll always name Ritsuko or Maya, and it's like do you always go out of your way to pick such shit?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 13, 2020)

The reason A&H is awesome is because it results in unending butthurt from people slowly figuring out that the news as presented isn't just a little untrustworthy, but mostly the rancid ass juice from glorified bloggers.

I get why you're angry when you're finding out that you've been eating shit media burgers your whole life. You have two options. Keep eating the shit burgers or accept the horrible situation. When you do, you can start having discussions with the rest of us niggers about which capitalists pigs own what and which jewish platform we should vote for, or if we're better off with catboys. It's more fun than eating shit burgers. Give it a try.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Feb 13, 2020)

stay the fuck out of A & H if you don't like it, faggot.


----------



## soft kitty (Feb 13, 2020)

I don't mind A&H at all. There's always something interesting to read there.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Feb 13, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> any particular reason for making this thread when there is already a gigantic a+h meta thread dealing with the exact same thing?
> threads/state-of-the-board.61563/


Link is broken.

Try this: https://kiwifarms.is/threads/state-of-the-board.61563/


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Feb 13, 2020)

Icasaracht said:


> 'Slap-fights' are precisely what I was addressing in my anterior comment. If you come on a thread on a subject of interest and express an opinion contrary to the majority of the user-base, you're guaranteed to be lambasted with sneering jibes or DMs that you'd think are confined to a married couple, which has you stand out to the point where you de-rail the thread even when that was not your intent. The Greta thread is actually a perfect illustration of this: Barring those two images and the jabs I made at that guy in particular (or that one instance where I quoted another and re-named him as ‘Jordan B. Peterson’ because he made no sense whatsoever) all my posts were done in good faith, and all slighting came along with substantiation relevant to the topic at hand. I've no grudge. My point is that A&H (and by extension the vast majority of the threads) are so fucking one-sided that expressing any dissenting opinion will almost certainly devolve into that kind of drama for which you get banned in the first place. That being said, I'm not a regular user and I've no direct access to the reports/bans on this site, so _if _I'm just sperging out over my own personal anecdotes then I'm happy to just shut up.



Dude... nobody gonna wafflestomp ya because of your opinion. Least of all, me. 

I say this in the sense that are some really great Farmers here. They might agree with what you have to say, but they aren't gonna ass rape you because your opinion is different. I don't agree with everything and MOTI, dumb, lunacy, or other ratings just prove the point -- you can't be everything to everybody and your opinion on "whatever" is just another asshole. We all have one and they all stink. 

Said earlier and just for emphasis, it's the diversity of opinion that makes the Farms what it is. IMHO, none of it is personal. If you take it that way, you need to grow a set and get over yourself. 

Love ya man, no homo.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 13, 2020)

The transgressive anti-establishment nature of of the modern right has made them more likely than ever to countenance previously taboo ideas like socialism and police corruption/brutality. Speds will be speds but if you can't find some common ground with a right-winger these days it says more about you and what you are into politics for than them.

Edge-posting is also highly performative and self replicating on both sides. We would all do well to remember that but y'know tism sometimes gets in the way.


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Feb 13, 2020)

Solution: change the name of the sub-forum from "Articles & Happenings" to something else and the problems will vanish.


----------



## LazloChalos (Feb 13, 2020)

I like A&H, I can take my opinion. multiply it by a 100, add some dashes of autism and people either agree with it because they are in on the joke or they take it seriously and become more unhinged.

That and I get ideas for images.



Mike Stoklasa said:


> Solution: change the name of the sub-forum from "Articles & Happenings" to something else and the problems will vanish.



You sweet, sweet summer child...


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Feb 13, 2020)

But it's February...


----------



## AMHOLIO (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm a dumb bitch who signed up _just_ to see A&H in spite of the gas the jews/black/etc.. comments.  Beyond lol nonwhitepeople theres a lot of interesting discussion and fun facts posted, along with shitposting to keep my dumbass off the edge of my seat.  The other sectionsof the forum I browse are community watch, beauty parlor, animal control, & the occasional lolcow and tumblecow which dont have much pol posting in the threads i frequent, but I admit I have blinders on.  I feel like the site usually handles politics in other parts of the forum well and most is quarantined to a&h.   Ngl tho if null SHUTS IT DOWN I wont blame him.  

Proposal: null makes a politics subforum to pit people who wont stop shitting up other threads against each other, battle to the death style.  Keeps politics in one place and makes us laugh at the same time.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Feb 13, 2020)

I think this website has deviated and evolved into something that isn't the primary reason this site existed for in the first place, Laughing at Lolcows. So it's transitioning into sort of a small edgy and unprofitable version of reddit that just emphasizes Lolcows and I think that bugs Null. I could be way off but its my tinfoil hat opinion.


----------



## LazloChalos (Feb 13, 2020)

Aaa0aaa0 said:


> Proposal: null makes a politics subforum to pit people who wont stop shitting up other threads against each other, battle to the death style. Keeps politics in one place and makes us laugh at the same time.


Have you seen Null during one of his blowups? It's like playing a board game then one person starts smashing up the board screaming how people aren't playing the way he wants them to.

His house; his rules, but you can't open a door to spergs and express surprise that they are sperging.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Feb 13, 2020)

LazloChalos said:


> Have you seen Null during one of his blowups? It's like playing a board game then one person starts smashing up the board screaming how people aren't playing the way he wants them to.
> 
> His house; his rules, but you can't open a door to spergs and express surprise that they are sperging.


Of course.  I know he wouldnt do it, he rather would wash his hands of it instead esp for such a busy website dedicated to weird ass people on the net, and I wouldnt blame him a bit.  It's not worth it and is too much trouble in the first place to monitor.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Feb 13, 2020)

A&H is shitty because OP is a faggot as a result of a Jewish conspiracy


----------



## CheezzyMach (Feb 14, 2020)

Well while the Jew sperging and unironic racism that pops up on A&H can be annoying most of those guys get neg bombed and mocked. *atleast from what I've seen *


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Feb 14, 2020)

Quit your bitchin' and just have fun. Life's too short to waste it complaining.


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Feb 14, 2020)

a&h is shit but the endless whining about it is even shittier


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 14, 2020)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> I don't agree with everything and MOTI, dumb, lunacy, or other ratings just prove the point -- you can't be everything to everybody and your opinion on "whatever" is just another asshole.



I think the autistic Internet stickers may actually save some bullshit as people who have nothing to say to a post other than "fuck that" will just rate it Dumb or whatever and move on instead of getting in a retarded slapfight.


----------



## Stoneheart (Feb 14, 2020)

You want less of certain people? Post more articles yourself.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Feb 14, 2020)

Übertroon said:


> To be fair Null is mostly reacting because he's getting constantly bombarded by people who got their fee fees hurt on A&H, and literally had moderators quit because they were faggots


>the forum showed a clear inability to segregate political disagreements from their behavior outside of Events and News
>political nature of the board began tainting everything else
>it's ruining post quality and community cohesion
>stop arguing about race and jews in on-topic boards
>this is not a site for race realism or globohomo or kike world order or whatever the fuck
>stop bringing political discussion into my god damn lolcow threads

Yes, the issue with A&H is that people got their fee fees hurt.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Feb 14, 2020)

Wendy_Carter said:


> >the forum showed a clear inability to segregate political disagreements from their behavior outside of Events and News
> >political nature of the board began tainting everything else
> >it's ruining post quality and community cohesion
> >stop arguing about race and jews in on-topic boards
> ...



Is the Weeb Wars section fine as a standard on this site Wendy? I understand A/H is awful in its own right nobody is really disagreeing curious on your thoughts on Weeb Wars section and it not being part of the problem.


----------



## Give Her The D (Feb 14, 2020)

People who get their news from Articles and Happenings are just as bad as millennials who get their news from the Daily Show and/or John Oliver.

 It's why you can't stop talking about the Jews, you're feeding yourself one side of the story, just like the people who can't stop talking about Trump being a "white identity enabler".


----------



## Dededon't (Feb 14, 2020)

Give Her The D said:


> People who get their news from Articles and Happenings are just as bad as millennials who get their news from the Daily Show and/or John Oliver.
> 
> It's why you can't stop talking about the Jews, you're feeding yourself one side of the story, just like the people who can't stop talking about Trump being a "white identity enabler".



What are you even talking about? A&H has a myriad of articles posted to it, and not all of them are political in nature.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 14, 2020)

Disheveled Human said:


> Is the Weeb Wars section fine as a standard on this site Wendy? I understand A/H is awful in its own right nobody is really disagreeing curious on your thoughts on Weeb Wars section and it not being part of the problem.



If the argument is that A&H is infecting the rest of the forum with shittiness (questionable), then Weeb Wars definitely isn't bad that way as it is not infecting the rest of the board with weebery (it was already infected).


----------



## Immortal Technique (Feb 14, 2020)

Stoneheart said:


> You want less of certain people? Post more articles yourself.


That's the common factor with people that bitch about A&H. The articles posted aren't the articles they want to read about, but they won't post articles themselves. The comments they read aren't saying the things they want them to say, but they won't post comments themselves.

Though, they will pretend they are forced to read these articles and comments--they had no other options.


----------



## Ahriman (Feb 14, 2020)

It's amazing how a subforum could bring out so much asshurt.


DumbDude42 said:


> any particular reason for making this thread when there is already a gigantic a+h meta thread dealing with the exact same thing?
> threads/state-of-the-board.61563/





ConfederateIrishman said:


> I am so tired about the A&H sperging; Please just either ban it or stop complaining about it.
> 
> Edit: I mean people sperging *about* A&H


At this point, sperging about "muh A&H" should be a bannable offense, it's getting quite old.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 14, 2020)

Ahriman said:


> It's amazing how a subforum could bring out so much asshurt.
> 
> 
> At this point, sperging about "muh A&H" should be a bannable offense, it's getting quite old.



I blame the Jews.


----------



## queerape (Feb 18, 2020)

People don’t get you don’t have to engage with everything you see. If you don’t like posts sperging about Jews or whatever just rate it autistic and keep scrolling. A&H would be less degenerate if people did that


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 18, 2020)

Maybe it's just that I haven't been here long, maybe it's just that I'm a right wing chud but I really have to give it to all the posters from both sides crossing the aisle to document the fuckery currently going on within the Democratic party right now. Like I said I'm new so what do I know but I can't imagine it's really all as bad as some of these people say when you've got natzhees admitting commie jew Bernie is getting fucked.


----------



## Dysnomia (Feb 18, 2020)

queerape said:


> People don’t get you don’t have to engage with everything you see. If you don’t like posts sperging about Jews or whatever just rate it autistic and keep scrolling. A&H would be less degenerate if people did that



It's the best solution. But some people can't resist having an autism blowout. I am just ignoring those posts now and handing out puzzle pieces when appropriate. It's all you can do.


----------

